# Does anyone keep marmosets?



## bgfaith (Oct 7, 2008)

Does anyone keep marmosets as i just have a question on if anyone gives theirs gum and where you can get it from?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Colin/zooman on here keeps marmosets you could pm him and ask


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi bgfaith,
I get marmoset gum online. I have drilled holes into some of the thicker branches in my aviary & I 'inject' the gum into these holes. To be honest, my marmosets don't seem that keen on it.


----------



## RepBex (Jan 17, 2008)

we have 4 at my college they dont eat the gum at all they have tryed it before think they just wanna stick to the bread sticks and Ribena


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

My mum has been keeping marm for the last 2 years and to my knowledge she doesn't give hers any gums.


----------



## bex81 (Nov 22, 2008)

I've worked with marmosets and they would do anything for a marshmellow, with baby rusks coming a close second.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Sorry, but marshmallow is a big no-no. I've kept and bred marms and always gave them Acacia Gum and Marmoset Jelly. Some Marms can be fussy as to the consistency of the gum. Some like it slightly runny where others like it 'stodgy'. A bit like humans with porridge and custard. Keep trying with different consistencies. They really do benefit from Gum.


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

I used to keep two of these guys, until I ate them


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Joe1507 said:


> I used to keep two of these guys, until I ate them


 
How very strange:gasp:


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

our's love their gum.. they get the mazuri made one, years of animal testing went into getting it just right...


----------



## Betty (Jan 2, 2008)

*Marmoset Gum Supplier*

Marmosetdiets sell gum website is www.marmosetdiets.co.uk




bgfaith said:


> Does anyone keep marmosets as i just have a question on if anyone gives theirs gum and where you can get it from?


----------



## Betty (Jan 2, 2008)

*Marmoset food Suppliers*

Hi Try www.marmosetdiets.co.uk they supplier all the food for Marmosets


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Try park pet supplies.or ebay marmoset gum.....its easily avaliable.


----------



## bwrcleo (Mar 12, 2010)

Would anyone really keep Marmosets without giving them access to Gum? Wouldn't that be like keeping Bearded Dragons without giving them Crickets?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bwrcleo said:


> Would anyone really keep Marmosets without giving them access to Gum? Wouldn't that be like keeping Bearded Dragons without giving them Crickets?


In a word, yes! I know a few Marmoset keepers who do not offer gum regularly.


----------



## bwrcleo (Mar 12, 2010)

I find that quite disturbing, and upsetting. If they are not giving gum then what other requirements of that animal are they also missing? Some Marmosets only eat a small bit of gum but at least they need the choice putting in there.

The idea of small Primates being in peoples houses and gardens with no one checking on their welfare, and their basic needs not being met - well its scary.

As a country perhaps we should sort out the welfare of our less exotic pets, like cats & dogs, before we allow others to keep exotics. Thats not to say there isn't some damn good private keepers out there.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bwrcleo said:


> I find that quite disturbing, and upsetting. If they are not giving gum then what other requirements of that animal are they also missing? Some Marmosets only eat a small bit of gum but at least they need the choice putting in there.
> 
> The idea of small Primates being in peoples houses and gardens with no one checking on their welfare, and their basic needs not being met - well its scary.
> 
> As a country perhaps we should sort out the welfare of our less exotic pets, like cats & dogs, before we allow others to keep exotics. Thats not to say there isn't some damn good private keepers out there.


My pair are not keen on gum, & after a couple of laps, just leave it. So I onlt offer it to them on occasion. Other things can be offered in the same way though, including baby food.


----------



## mEOw (Dec 28, 2006)

Betty said:


> Hi Try www.marmosetdiets.co.uk they supplier all the food for Marmosets



there are FAR cheaper places to get it from.


----------



## lizard queen (Jul 8, 2007)

this could start quite a debate...
i took awhile to get mine to do anything other than covering themselves with it, but now they love it! i do know that many don't eat it, and with common marms its not so much of an issue as with other species. one thing i will never understand though is why ppl feed them milk based foods like baby food, after mum-milk they don't eat any dairy in the wild, yet ppl who get all up in arms when gum isn't offered will happily feed them on baby foods which are full of milk! 

but in answer to your question gum is easy to find!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Put marmoset gum in ebay and it will put you in touch with a shop that sells it...try them with different consistancy till you crack it.


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

lizard queen said:


> this could start quite a debate...
> i took awhile to get mine to do anything other than covering themselves with it, but now they love it! i do know that many don't eat it, and with common marms its not so much of an issue as with other species. one thing i will never understand though is why ppl feed them milk based foods like baby food, after mum-milk they don't eat any dairy in the wild, yet ppl who get all up in arms when gum isn't offered will happily feed them on baby foods which are full of milk!
> 
> but in answer to your question gum is easy to find!


Erm majority of baby food jars do NOT have milk in them.
In fact I have just looked thru the 25 varieties of Hipp baby food jars and out of 25 diffrent jars only 3 has skimmed milk in it.


----------



## Patch (May 20, 2008)

Hi there is one place you can purchase Gum,Jelly,Cake ,primate pellets from go to Marmosets for Sale, Essential Marmoset Diets Products you will get all you need from them they also sell marmosets from time to time. 




bgfaith said:


> Does anyone keep marmosets as i just have a question on if anyone gives theirs gum and where you can get it from?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Patch said:


> Hi there is one place you can purchase Gum,Jelly,Cake ,primate pellets from go to Marmosets for Sale, Essential Marmoset Diets Products you will get all you need from them they also sell marmosets from time to time.


Are you on commision???


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Lol I think so. I have notice a few posts promoting them!! Think it's to get thier name back out there because of the thread I started!! 
It's funny really because all they had to do was send me a god damn pricelist. How hard can it be to email it to me. Guess it was just the arrogance that some exotic keepers think they have to right to have!! Lol.


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't really get the whole milk issue going on in this thread. As one of the most beneficial food products marmoset cake actualy contains skim milk powder.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

My marmosets get baby food as part of their diet. My female's family (her parents & siblings) has been fed baby food as a big part of their diet for years & they have done very well on it.


----------



## suetiejess (Nov 23, 2010)

*gum*



bgfaith said:


> Does anyone keep marmosets as i just have a question on if anyone gives theirs gum and where you can get it from?


 yes if u google marmoset foods it will come up i find with minetake its better mixing it with porriage i also give mine the marmoset cake and jelly and marmoset pellets a calluim vitimin d3 how long have you had 1 or do you breed


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

*gum*

Marmossets need gum as part of their diet..
The consistancy of the gum changes with seasons in the wild and therefore you must do the same as they dont take it the same way all the time..
We put ours in dishes as its good to monitor what they get...
Used to drill holes etc but they will gnaw the branches whether theres gum in or not so dishes is the answer..
Marmoset diets is very expensive..
Marshmallow is ok in moderation..
We give so as when they need any medication..
Pop it on a mallow and job done.(old trick to stop stress of being caught and drops put in mouth)


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Shadowz said:


> Erm majority of baby food jars do NOT have milk in them.
> In fact I have just looked thru the 25 varieties of Hipp baby food jars and out of 25 diffrent jars only 3 has skimmed milk in it.


I agree with this most are just pureed fruit and veggies. Tbh with my son i just made my own as it was cheaper and stored it in ice cube trays lol.


----------

